# Happy birthday Comet



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday from the Netherlands.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday to Comet!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Comet, a big Happy Birthday from Illinois!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Comet, happy birthday. Hope you get lots of kisses and belly rubs today.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Comet!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a super happy Birthday Comet. Lots of treats and belly rubs too.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you get lots of extra belly rubs today.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::clap2::whoo: Happy Birthday Comet! :whoo::clap2::drum:

Hope you have a great day!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY Comet!arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMET!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMET!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks! I am having fun and went to school with Sally and Oliver. 
I even get to use a computer!
I think I get a special dinner also 
Love, 
Comet


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday comet!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet! Your mom makes me laugh...


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday Comet!!

Sending lots of licks and hugs your way!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Comet! Salsa sends puppy kisses!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet,


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey there, Comet! Hope you have an awesome birthday!! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Happy Birthday Comet! Your mom makes me laugh...


Me too!ound:ound:
Love, Comet :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me and my birthday present!!!:whoo::whoo:
Love.
Comet :biggrin1:
PS-Oliver it is MINE!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awwww-- happy belated Birthday Comet!!! you look like you love your green pepper. your mom was good to you.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMET !!!
So sorry we missed your Special Day, but we know you had a good one!!!*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooh great prezzie! The giggle pepper!! Hope your birthday was a great one!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------

